# Nine Cans in 30 Seconds



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been trying out Matt's speed shooter grip technique and it's paying off!
The first (set in 2010) Guinness world record for cans hit in a minute from 33' was 10. Today I got nine in 30 seconds.
Exciting times!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's the rig I was using:







It's my Mojo design made from (appropriately enough) some you'llshootyereyeout hdpe. Medium simple-shot tubes and a pouch from Dayhiker that I trimmed to the perfect size.
Going for 10/30!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

right on.

Keep it up Machine Gun McClure....someone needs to beat your record, might as well be You.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Exciting times, indeed. Looking back over the last almost 5 years, there have been some revolutionary advances in slingshot science on the Forum. It looks like we are about to witness another.

Go for it MJ!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ECST 2015 attempt ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed!!! Go for it M.J !!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> ECST 2015 attempt ?


Nope.
Honestly, the whole official attempt protocol is too much like work.
If someone takes it from me I'll try to take it back, otherwise it can stand at 13.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

You shoot fast man!!!! Keep working and you´ll be the "SlingshotRifleMan" ahahah


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

"Pretty good pace" Ha! That was awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My goodness...

I brought a cup of coffee along to watch the video. I was still stirring up the beverage when the video ended...

M.J, that was pretty, pretty FAST!!! Awesome!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Warp Drive Mattey!!!!!!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow!!! That is some really awesome shooting. To say you shoot fast is a serious understatement! Nice work


----------



## Greenfish (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I just made a slingshot today and it looks like I'll already be switching to tubes... Very nice M.J!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All I can do is shake my head in amazement watching that. You know what I'm thinking? There's another guy among us who has a smooth as silk shooting style and just naturally shoots fast and he amazes me, too. His name is Lee Silva. Anyway, what I'm thinking is that it would be wonderful to watch a video challenge between the two of you. (After Lee practices up, of course.)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> All I can do is shake my head in amazement watching that. You know what I'm thinking? There's another guy among us who has a smooth as silk shooting style and just naturally shoots fast and he amazes me, too. His name is Lee Silva. Anyway, what I'm thinking is that it would be wonderful to watch a video challenge between the two of you. (After Lee practices up, of course.)


An unheralded speed shooter is Crazy Mike! Super fast and accurate, never takes his eye off the target and just bangs out shot after shot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go MJ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

M.J said:


> An unheralded speed shooter is Crazy Mike! Super fast and accurate, never takes his eye off the target and just bangs out shot after shot.


Uh...that's what she said?


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Really exciting! Bravo!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, I can attest to Crazy Mike's speed! We have some awesome shooters on here!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! I still am baffled at how you hold ammo and shoot ...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Awesome! I still am baffled at how you hold ammo and shoot ...


I have big hands.
And I practiced it a lot


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

**** that is fast and accurate :thumbsup: I see You went with the hoodie as an improvement over the maxpedition bag, but it still seemed to slow You down and break Your rhythm ('slow' is a relative term here) Did You see the guy at 0:30 in the UKCA vid You posted with the magnetic ammo holder round his neck?Seemed like a good idea to me, puts the ammo right at Your fingertips when You release.


----------

